# cbbt tog report



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

went sunday caught a couple of tog ... and puppy drum ... some keepers... crabs n sand fleas was the ticket


----------



## Yakkityyak (Jun 30, 2016)

How are you fishing the sand fleas and crabs, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a hi low rig... 6 oz sinker to stand up to the current and I pray i dont get stuck in the rocks. LOL... I like to use live sand fleas and I hook them in the back... I use live fiddler crabs and hook them in the back... I use green crabs and cut them in half and hook them unless they are really small... I use blue crabs as a last resort (i hate them) and I cut them in quarters...


----------



## Yakkityyak (Jun 30, 2016)

sutphinda said:


> I use a hi low rig... 6 oz sinker to stand up to the current and I pray i dont get stuck in the rocks. LOL... I like to use live sand fleas and I hook them in the back... I use live fiddler crabs and hook them in the back... I use green crabs and cut them in half and hook them unless they are really small... I use blue crabs as a last resort (i hate them) and I cut them in quarters...


Thanks for sharing that. Do you know the depth of the water you're fishing? I'll have to look into the hi-low rig and set that up to target some tog.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking , were you out on the pier, kayak, or casting from shore?


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

boat but i do great at the pier too


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It's been too windy for me for CBBT
Here is my report at the same time period.
On Sunday, Oct 16, 2016, I saw only one kayaker on a motorized kayak.

Water Temp: 64 - 68F
Wind: calm
Bait: shrimp 

I wanted to catch tautog and sheepshead. I bottom-fished between the 1st SBC (small boat channel) and the First Island. I picked about 12 bridge pilings. For 6 hours, I caught 10 puppy drum at 16 - 21", 5 black drum, 5 conger eel, some oyster toad fish, some black sea bass, and 1 sheepshead at 18"

Fishing Log:





joe


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

I went out a few weeks ago at the CBBT with a couple other guys and we caught our limit of Tog in a few hours. Are they still biting? At what temperature do they leave for deeper water?


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Some fish never leave the bay... Some do... I usually dont catch em after 46 degrees. But thats me... I havent been in like two weeks


----------

